# Mental health benefits?



## willpowertm (Jun 14, 2022)

I am trying to get an appointment with a psychiatrist because I may have Bipolar disorder and I am having trouble finding information on the pay and benefits and UHC website. I saw somewhere that someone said that there is no co pay for virtual visits but on the UHC website it is saying I will owe almost $500 and that insurance pays 0. Can anyone help me and point me which way to go?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 14, 2022)

Until you meet the deductible you owe 100percent. But can use your hsa money to cover it.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 15, 2022)

First of all, I’m sorry you’re going through this. Finding a provider is really really difficult. So many of them aren’t accepting new patients, in network or not. Our mental health system is broken and it’s so unfair. Having said that, call every participating provider in your area and give them your insurance information. They adjust the amounts that they charge and you should be able to find the help you need. Don’t give up. I wish you all the best.


----------



## DC Diva (Jun 16, 2022)

There should be a link on pay and benefits under well being options.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 16, 2022)

It depends on whether you have the HSA or HRA.  With the HRA, there are no copays for medical visits (With Dr. On Demand).  For mental health visits, there are co pays.


----------

